# New here



## jez05 (Oct 30, 2013)

Morning all, new here, been reading around the forum for a little while, thought I'd sign up today. No expert in the field of coffee, but now managing a small cafe for the past 6 months or so has really opened my eyes and passion for coffee. Still waiting on barista training but have developed off my own back with the aid of you tube and a bit of reading.

Use a la Spaziale S5, with a Mazzer grinder, and Union beans (revelation blend currently) found myself a moka pot and cafetiere recently too so been dabbling with these also. Not a big poster, but read alot.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Welcome officially to the forum then! There is lots to read on here . Have fun


----------

